# Need new sticky seminal post here like "Feral Eggs and Youngsters" by Trees gray



## Bustergates (May 1, 2007)

*Need new sticky seminal post here like "Feral Eggs and Youngsters" by Trees gray*

Need new sticky seminal post here like the one for "Feral Eggs and Youngsters" by Trees Gray but which describes the basics for mating behavior, recognition and rituals. Thank you. 

-BusterGates  -


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons: Masters of Pomp and Circumstance


http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ZooGoer/1998/6/pigeons.cfm

Urban Bird studies:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/about/ubs_PIWWhyStudyEN.html

Somewhere in this link there is info on feral pigeon behavior, I just can't find it, but there is a wealth of information in regards to pigeons:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/


----------

